# Have to get rid of entire collection



## Grogshla (Jun 27, 2013)

Well my mum has kept up with her emotional abuse and when I stood up for myself she has kicked me out. I have no choice but to rent somewhere as I have not enough savings to get a deposit on my own place. I can't keep any pets at the rental property so I will have to give/sell all my reptiles, racks, enclosures... everything. Thousands and thousands of dollars worth. My mum has bi polar disorder, depression and is schitzo, I feel so empty and alone. I can't talk or count on my parents, I just broke up a 3 year relationship with my girl and I have no friends.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 27, 2013)

chin up mate sometimes life throws you a curve ball , its not always easy but you just have to get through it 

on the reptile part , i had a thought , if there are any that you really dont want to part with for any reason then maybe try to find someone to hold them for you until you can sort something out 

sure it isnt fool proof and you may get ripped off but if its one that you cant bare giving away for good then it may be worth a shot cant help you myself as i have my own growing collection to look after but surely someone here could offer some help


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 27, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that mate, but keep your chin up. Don't give up on the reptiles just see it as taking a break for a while until you're in a better position in life.

As for no friends, what do you think all us losers on aps are?

Maybe if you sold all your animals you might have enough for a deposit on a place? Try rdu it's a good place to advertise.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 27, 2013)

sorry to hear that in regards to you reptiles if u don't want to them away(which im guessing u don't) could u find someone to mind them/some even if its not all of them, maybe just your closest?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 27, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> Well my mum has kept up with her emotional abuse and when I stood up for myself she has kicked me out. I have no choice but to rent somewhere as I have not enough savings to get a deposit on my own place. I can't keep any pets at the rental property so I will have to give/sell all my reptiles, racks, enclosures... everything. Thousands and thousands of dollars worth. My mum has bi polar disorder, depression and is schitzo, I feel so empty and alone. I can't talk or count on my parents, I just broke up a 3 year relationship with my girl and I have no friends.



Where are you mate? I may be able to hold a few things for you if you don't want to part with them. 
It's a shame that this has happened to you but it's not the end of the world no matter how much it may seem it is.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 27, 2013)

where are u


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you have mates who'll come the party and rent you a room in their place or part of their garage so you can keep the collection of pets together ? (Just means you'll have to visit them.) Or other relatives who might help out with their housing ?

You could rent a self storage bay too.

You might be able keep the pets with you when you rent your own place, just don't tell the landlord or the realestate agent about them. If they find out later, cross that bridge if that happens then.

What town / suburb are in you in BTW ?

In all reality moms done you big favour long term, you're way overdue leaving her nest and if she's as crazy as people with her mental illnesses are, you are REALLY better of NOT LIVIING WITH HER.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 27, 2013)

I am from Wollongong


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2013)

Reading this thread made me sad.  Sorry to hear you're having a hard time of it right now.

Seeing this pic made me smile, hopefully it will have the same effect on you. 








Chin up, mate !


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2013)

Don`t jump to conclusions about having to get rid of your animals. The word is out and you may find some very generous people willing to help out. 
Just take a breath and chill for a minute...things will work out one way or another.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a shirty deal cobber. Don't fret too much. You need the lows so you know how good the highs are. Change is opportunity.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 27, 2013)

I really feel for you Grogshla.. Id hate to lose my animals. 

Just remember people any dealings through pm. This cannot be a for sale thread.

As for no friends mate, have you tryed hitting up the local herp societys or anything?? like minded people find friends in each other.. 

Im hearing you about the mothers.. i moved home to save for my own place too. I think it must be a mum thing.. im tearing my hear out..


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi mate,sorry you hitting the hard speed bumps of life,if you want to chat pm me,as many here will offer the same,sorry I am not local to the Gong to help you more.


----------



## disintegratus (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that  But before you go getting rid of everything, maybe have a look around at rental properties. Some of them are surprisingly accepting of pets in enclosures. If it's definitely a no, you could always buy/build a suitably large cupboard to house all the enclosures in. Come inspection day, just lock it, it's not like they'll be making a lot of noise


----------



## FAY (Jun 27, 2013)

How can you not have any friends? I have known some of the most despicable people and they have friends. Surely someone could help you out.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey mate sorry to hear about your current problems but you just have to thin the only way is up right? Also on another note selling your reptiles will just make you more miserable trust me...been there. I Live on the Central Coast but I know of atleast 6 people who all keep herps down in Wollong who would be more then happy to help and look at all the above people offering! Things will turn round soon mate.


----------



## izzys1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time. I agree with everyone else. Don't give up hope.


----------



## blakes (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear the circumstances you have found yourself in mate, I'm from the gong and I keep a few amyae and wouldn't mind babysitting one extra for ya, flick me a pm if I can help out.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 27, 2013)

Could be worse , You could be a RED HEADED POLITICIAN ,, your FINE , I haven't got a job atm , I am so bored I watched Question Time


----------



## Melzey (Jun 27, 2013)

xox I'm sorry you're having an ordinary time.. No matter what you may think I'm willing to bet someone who you haven't even realized is thinking of you right now. We are, and I wish i could help but I am too far away. xox you will work it out, in the meantime - be kind to yourself.


----------



## RedFox (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't help you out. If I was closer I could have baby sat your pythons until you were in a position to take them. I have had some pretty rough times in the past few years, including feeling very isolated and alone. If you ever need someone to talk to I would be happy to lend an ear.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Mate,
I am so sorry to hear that, agreed with pretty much everyone above, try and see if there is a rental place that will allow you to have them Or hide them under the bed or something (for the short period of time of course).
Good luck mate, I am so sorry to hear again .


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear mate. As others have said I would gladly look after one for you if I was closer. 

I find that real estates don't mind animals in enclosures. I have 2 large fish tanks and when they did the inspection they just said "oh they're nice!". 

On a related note, real estates aren't allowed to look through your cupboards


----------



## Ramy (Jun 27, 2013)

You could try finding someone at the local reptile society to either baby sit or buy, even it it just becomes someone local enough to take them when you get inspected?

illawarrareptilesociety.com.au

They meet on Monday (First Monday of the Month, except January, April and October), 7pm. In the Fairy Meadow Community Hall on the corner of Cambridge Ave and the Princes Highway Fairy Meadow, (It's in the Park opposite the Woolworths Supermarket).


----------



## saintanger (Jun 27, 2013)

sorry to hear that, my mother was the same she kicked me out wen i was 20 and my sister 18 and i had to rent a unit and hide my chihuahua and 2 birds wen they came for inspections. if you can rent a place keep them and hide them if you have to. 

also if you need someone to look after them i am happy to help. 

stay positive, you will get through this and you will be stronger for it.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 27, 2013)

let me know if u need a hand  i'll see if I can help


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks to everyone for the overwhelming support  Got a place sorted for them at my uncle's place when I move.


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 27, 2013)

Glad to hear you found somewhere, your uncle sounds like he's supportive, glad you've still got family around to help.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah man I was very suprised and relieved. He is a very quiet person rarely speaks his mind but showed great support when I needed him.


----------



## saintanger (Jun 27, 2013)

so glad you found some were to keep them. now you need to find yourself a place to rent were you can keep them. this situation will be a big learning curve for you and will only make you stronger. learn to save money for a rainy day so if your ever in this situation you can afford to hire a storage unit and house them ect

i learnt this years ago and i am so much stronger now than i was back then.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 28, 2013)

feel so happy for you!


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 28, 2013)

I work in Mental Health and Disability so I have a rough idea of the circumstances you are coming from as I deal with clients that have similar issues as your mother. Each and every case is unique with different circumstances.
I do want to say this though, try not to let the emotional and/or physical abuse your mother has been giving you change your outlook on yourself.

Things may seem rough at the moment but try to look at it as a positive. Now that you have sorted your herps in the meantime, you can start looking for a place of your own and move on to the next step in life with freedom away from abuse. 
Hopefully your uncle can help you with this too, but there are many community services that can help you also in this situation when you are looking for accommodation. 
In the short term, Dept or housing may be able to put you up in a motel or shelter if you have no present accommodation. They can also give you what is called a 'tenancy guarantee', which is a guarantee to any real estate that they will pay an extra $1500 on top of your bond upon exiting if your bond does not cover damages (not saying there will be, but its an added incentive to a landlord) You can also get a bond start loan from them that will cover one week of your 2 weeks in advance and 3 weeks of your bond. You will need to pay that back to them in installments over 12 months

Going to the herp society meetings is a great idea, you can meet people who are like minded and most you will find to be very supportive. A lot of the time we hear about the bad people within the hobby but there are plenty of good ones too 
You have friends as you have seen in this thread  if you need to talk to someone there are plenty of people willing to listen.


----------



## buffcoat (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad you got that sorted out!

For future reference, ask the landlord about their tank policies. If there is nothing in the agreement about aquariums/tanks there is nothing they can do to you legally. Now, that does not mean that they won't find some other way to cause you grief. BTW, that's how it is over here in the States. If you are unsure always call a lawyer and ask for a free consultation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Jun 28, 2013)

*I may be able to help*

Hi my name is warren Hatherly and I live in the Illawarra I may be able to help you hit me up on face book and we can talk more about it


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jun 28, 2013)

generally landlords say no to pets such as cats and dogs. I know - mine gave me the go ahead for my german shepherd then changed his mind the eve of my moving in. 
I really don't see an issue with reptiles though but you never know. Some landlords can be very weird. 

I'm not that far from you so if you need a repti-sitter pm me and we can always work something out.


----------



## scorps (Jun 28, 2013)

You're 28 mate, you should have moved out of your parents house years ago and spent the thousands of dollars on setting your self up instead of on reptiles.

Use this as a learning curve and change what needs to be changed, sorry to be harsh but your an adult blaming your mum for problems in your life.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 28, 2013)

I was living there to help her with daily duties. But cheers for the advice


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 28, 2013)

scorps said:


> You're 28 mate, you should have moved out of your parents house years ago and spent the thousands of dollars on setting your self up instead of on reptiles.
> 
> Use this as a learning curve and change what needs to be changed, sorry to be harsh but your an adult blaming your mum for problems in your life.



Its ok ,, from what I have heard they move out about 18 or so and move back about 3 or 4 times before it becomes permanent .


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> thanks to everyone for the overwhelming support  Got a place sorted for them at my uncle's place when I move.


Might be something worth checking out but in Queensland the person who is licensed for the animals needs to live at the address that the animals are being kept at.


----------



## Xeaal (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to see things are improving for you. Living with people who have mental health issues can be very emotionally draining and it can be difficult to understand them at times. You seem to be moving forward though and there is certainly a lot of help available to those who seek it - and I am SO glad you got to keep your pets  Well done and best of luck to you.


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Jun 29, 2013)

why not ask someone to keep them for awhile until you are able to have them again if you live in NSW i would be happy to look after some of them for you 

nick


----------



## cagey (Jun 29, 2013)

As a quick note; make sure your adjust your licence to keep the authorities happy.


----------



## Snowballlz (Jun 29, 2013)

just a note, I'm in a "NO PETS" rental and after talking with the real estate they have no problems with animals in enclosures, we now have two cockatiels, two blueys in a 3foot enclosure in the kitchen and a semi converted wardrobe in the lounge room for snakes (only 1atm) and a 4foot fish tank. so move into a place that has a bit of ware an tear and they shouldn't have a problem with it. Also get a good repour with your agent, it helps allot, espesialy if you wanto move and use the sane real estate they will grant you a preference  we went from crap little 2 beddy to 4bed 2bath without the property being advertised for lease.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 1, 2013)

cool thanks for the info Snowballz.
All should be good I am feeling much better and look forward to the next chapter in my life


----------



## Craigo (Jul 2, 2013)

Chin up bud, easy for us to say, but u have all us here on aps


----------



## Smithers (Jul 2, 2013)

scorps said:


> You're 28 mate, you should have moved out of your parents house years ago and spent the thousands of dollars on setting your self up instead of on reptiles.
> 
> Use this as a learning curve and change what needs to be changed, sorry to be harsh but your an adult blaming your mum for problems in your life.



Charming, your a blast of fresh air aren't you. Geez wake up life's not the same for everyone.

Adam glad you've found somewhere mate,...if you need help again please ask.


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought your aloud to keep reptiles as they are classed as a hobby not a pet my borther works in real estate and thats what he said its more so cats and dogs that you cant keep if it says no pets.


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 2, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> I thought your aloud to keep reptiles as they are classed as a hobby not a pet my borther works in real estate and thats what he said its more so cats and dogs that you cant keep if it says no pets.



I was told this aswell as im currentlt looking for a new place and was worried my snakes would affect my application.

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 2, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> I thought your aloud to keep reptiles as they are classed as a hobby not a pet my borther works in real estate and thats what he said its more so cats and dogs that you cant keep if it says no pets.



Depends on state and real estate agents. They are not classified as a hobby here in SA, I just didn't tell my agents and have had no dramas with inspections. A lot of places will also reject fish tanks due to the damage a cracked tank can cause to floors, carpets, walls ect. 


Rick


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 2, 2013)

I found a cool place that I am going to apply for to rent. Hopefully all goes well. I am going to take the reptiles with me and if they say anything then I will house them at my uncles. THanks for all the support. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 2, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> I found a cool place that I am going to apply for to rent. Hopefully all goes well. I am going to take the reptiles with me and if they say anything then I will house them at my uncles. THanks for all the support. I really appreciate it!



Yep, I'm sure they won't mind. Just make sure it is clean and well presented.


Rick


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks Rick will do mate


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 3, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> I thought your aloud to keep reptiles as they are classed as a hobby not a pet my borther works in real estate and thats what he said its more so cats and dogs that you cant keep if it says no pets.


I would think it was up to the owner and not an interpretation of the law.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 3, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> I found a cool place that I am going to apply for to rent. Hopefully all goes well. I am going to take the reptiles with me and if they say anything then I will house them at my uncles. THanks for all the support. I really appreciate it!



Why take the reptiles ? 
It's against license conditions in most states and even if it weren't, you might be unlucky and get an agent who doesn't like lizards or snakes ! 
Just ask if there is an issue with lizards if they say no, then ask about snakes, if they seem a little hesitant let them know they're pythons, not venomous (if that is the case) and they're kept in locked enclosures, not free roaming the house.
With the lack of knowledge most people have regarding snakes you'll be amazed at the number of people that think they free roam the house and go back to the enclosure like a dog goes to a kennel. 
You're doing the right thing by being up front, it will save later problems, I'd go about it differently than you've suggested though


----------



## wasgij (Jul 3, 2013)

I would just let the real estate agent know you keep them. I told my real estate agent up front and they did not have a problem. The one thing you have to make clear is that the animals are in cages and not let out. Unless they are a biased anti-reptile a-hole there shouldn't be a problem. The only thing they care about when it comes to pets is property damage.


----------



## albinowoma (Jul 4, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Sorry to hear mate. As others have said I would gladly look after one for you if I was closer.
> 
> I find that real estates don't mind animals in enclosures. I have 2 large fish tanks and when they did the inspection they just said "oh they're nice!".
> 
> On a related note, real estates aren't allowed to look through your cupboards



In qld they can look in cupboards, but they need some sort of justification. It's a grey area with the rta. There's nothing in the rule book to say that they can or can't look in cupboards. Make sure you're home, put a blanket over them and if they r being nosey, ask them what the hello they're doing


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 4, 2013)

You can keep reptiles in a rental property in nsw its obvious you inform the real estate first. In the laws for nsw renting reptiles are considered a hobby and not classed as pet. That's what i know so even if you don't tell anyone it shouldn't be a problem. Tenants have as much rights as the owner. As long as you pay on time and keep the house clean there shouldn't be any problem


----------



## Kah. (Jul 4, 2013)

Try out an ad up on Gumtree for accommodation wanted, there are lots of private rentals out there by like-minded pet-lovers


----------



## fourexes (Jul 4, 2013)

I also live in a rental and was up front with the landlords and they allowed my snakes. They were actually quite intrigued and I had the same reaction from a real estate agent who used to agent the house. I've also had many many people walk straight past the enclosures and not even notice whats in them. It's usually fury animals that they don't like. 

Also just to note, for a bit of empathy, I've been in the same boat. Less than 10 weeks ago actually, though I have a smaller collection, they're all priceless when it comes to our pets. Just keep looking for those opportunities mate they won't find you. 

Jump out of that frying pan and into the fire, it's the only way you will get the drive to get through it, and believe me, you will


----------

